# My JDs and their new borns. Let me know what you think...



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

thats a **** load of fry...nice fishies


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice, don't you just love their spawing dress... 8)


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

awesome congrats :thumb:


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Good looking pair. Good luck with the fry :thumb:


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea their colors are carzy. she is just about jet black, they have both been like that for awhile now. they have everything cowering to the top of the tank. its a 150g and i have a pair of Con's Texas' and GTs. I probably shouldnt have gone with so many pairs... oh and my striped raph. is trying to grub on the fry but their fixing to kill it. there super aggressive right now


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Love those dark colors!


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats with your babies, nice looking JDs, how big are they?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, they look great!
How are they doing now? Any updates?
Does that striped raph. cat have a super-fat belly now? Is it still alive? 

BV :wink:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's a nice good sized fry cloud. Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats. Those are some great pics as well.


----------



## spuggychinch (Jun 16, 2008)

A gorgeous brood... and don't they make great parents?!!! :fish: :fish:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome pair and congrats on the spawn! Great job! :thumb:


----------

